# Chromium can't find Flash player



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

Last night, I updated some ports including linux-f10-flashplugin and nspluginwrapper. Since then, Street View on Google Maps complains I need Flash version 10 or newer and won't continue. 

Before that, I had to restart Chromium or, on sites that had Flash, it would drop down the yellow message bar at the top saying I needed to install Flash player. I want to say I noticed that before last night's upgrade but I'm not sure.

I had not had any of these problems for several months.

EDIT: Seems back in September a lot of Windows 8 users were having similar problems.
EDIT2: I can't find Flash player in chrome://plugins
EDIT3: In dmesg, I get 
	
	



```
linux: pid 1641 (npviewer.bin): syscall pipe2 not implemented
```
And this error in the console:

```
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
EDIT4: And apparently this is a year old issue? Not for me it wasn't. So I'm confused.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 16, 2013)

I didn't experience this problem while I had www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 installed, but I changed it to www/linux-c6-flashplugin11. I use Chromium with the flashplayer plugin and it works like a charm.


```
[CMD]% nspluginwrapper -l[/CMD]
/home/charly/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```

PS. The linux-c6-flashplugin11 port isn't yet merged in /usr/ports.
PSS. Try to run `nspluginwrapper -v -a -u`


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 16, 2013)

I opened a PR recently. Youâ€™ll solve the problem by updating the plugin as suggested by @cpm (not tested) or by removing and installing it again with `% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

I may be onto something but not clear yet. Somehow I was missing the  www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 port and only had the www/linux-f10-flashplugin port. Is that even possible? Doing a `portsnap fetch update` brought back flashplugin11 so I installed it but I get the same error in the console about not finding just plain 'flashplugin'. 

I can see where last night I may have done a `portmaster linux-f10-flashplugin` without the '11' and missed any complaints but I'm still a bit lost. I'm going to restart just to see if that does anything.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

@Juanitou Thanks. I'll try that first.

EDIT: Nope. Didn't change anything.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

Restarting didn't fix anything.

I forgot to mention I don't have a directory /usr/local/lib/npapi. I also notice it's looking for flashplugin without the '11' at the end but I don't know if that's the problem.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

Hopefully your PR gets attention quickly @Juanitou

EDIT: Apparently the breakage was self-inflicted with nspluginwrapper and a fix is being worked on.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 16, 2013)

Note that libflashplayer.so should be located at the /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins directory.

```
[CMD]% ll /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so[/CMD] 
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  17422820 15 nov 00:37 /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

Also the /usr/local/lib/npapi directory was removed by default. So it's no longer necessary to create the symlink as before:

```
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

@cpm Yes, it's there. Are you saying I need to create that link?

This was fixed but only through an "automatic installation". I don't know what is meant by that or how to implement it.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry, I cannot provide further help. I had the problem with Firefox. Deleting and reinstalling both ports (plugin and wrapper), then issuing `% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` sufficed to install the plugin to the new folder (/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/). Maybe Chromium expects it somewhere elseâ€¦ In any case, thatâ€™s how it looks like here:

```
% nspluginwrapper v -l
List plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
List plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin
List plugins in /home/marianne/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/marianne/.mozilla/plugins
/home/marianne/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplyer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

I did all that, and Firefox doesn't freeze on me now, but flash still doesn't work. 

Somehow running `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` now shows libflashplayer.so is installed system wide, which isn't recommended. I may have accidentally done that as root through all this. However, I have nothing in my .mozilla/plugins directory.

I also no longer get the errors I had in Chromium before.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 16, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> @cpm Yes, it's there. Are you saying I need to create that link?



No, you don't need to create it. 

Per latest r333784: 


> Move the libflashplayer.so to its own directory.
> 
> Approved by:	eadler (maintainer)



I guess that latest update is related to the problem.

PS. Yes, you must run nspluginwrapper as user.
PSS. The problem is currently discussed on the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2013)

Not sure what I was doing wrong before but I uninstalled linux-f10-flashplugin11 and nspluginwrapper, ran `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` followed by `nspluginwrapper -v -a -u` and everything is back to working again. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## bamy88 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey fellas. I've got exactly the same problem. Firefox Flash works, Chrome doesn't even find the plugin. I tried a reinstall and even reinstalled the entire FreeBSD system. One posted the solution was transferring to PC-BSD but I don't want to do that. Any ideas?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 31, 2014)

Chrome has its own built in flash player but that isn't available in Chromium.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 31, 2014)

I think now there is no need for flash-player. Most videos on Youtube and other music platforms work with html5. On facebook I could click the link directly to youtube.
There are rare moments to need it.


----------



## bamy88 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well every movie that's imbedded on FaceBook uses Flash so you can't play it if its uploaded directly to FaceBook. FaceBook videos are played in Flash. Even our local news website uses Flash so I can't view any of their videos. I would use Firefox but inside KDE4 Firefox looks absolutely awful.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 31, 2014)

talsamon said:


> I think now there is no need for flash-player. Most videos on Youtube and other music platforms work with html5.



A lot of people use IE still and some sites still have to cater to IE8 which can't handle the video element. Then there are the tools and animators who have all their flash tools and experience while there aren't a lot of tools for HTML5 video or the canvas element. 

That's changing as Adobe is now focused on that, as have others.


----------

